# Musik verwalten



## C-H (4. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich hoffe, daß Thema passt hier rein!

Wie verwaltet ihr eure Musik auf eurem PC? Bei Alben mit mehreren Interpreten (z.B. Soundtracks von Filmen) habe ich nämlich z.B. auf meinem MP3-Player das Problem, dass dort pro Interpret im ID3-Tag ein neues gleichnamiges Album aufgemacht wird. Andererseits möchte ich natürlich den einzelnen Titeln vollständige und korrekte Informationen verpassen und nicht überall als Interpret "Various" reinschreiben, wie es teilweise gemacht wird.


----------



## Andreas Späth (4. Mai 2008)

Der Thread passt wohl eher zu Audiosoftware

Ich ordne alles selbst in Ordner ein.

d:\MP3\$Interpret\$Album

Ich empfinde eine "Harte" Ordnerstruktur immernoch besser als die Verwaltung irgendeines Programmes.
Vor allem ist meine Sammlung so kompatibel mit JEDEM PC der das Dateisystem der externen Festplatte lesen kann. Auch ohne Software findet man sich da zurecht, und hat mit spätestens 4 Klicks was man sucht 

Beim nachbearbeiten von MP3Tags hilft das Freewareprogramm MP3Tag. Meiner Meinung nach das beste was es dafür am Markt gibt.
Hab damit letztens mal die Musikrichtung von meinen MP3s entfernt (hab früher mit automatischen Abgleich mit CDDB gerippt. Dabei kommt sowas zustande) und überall als Kommentar "Andys Musikkiste" hinzugefügt


----------



## KlaDi (4. Mai 2008)

Servus,

also meine Ordnerstruktur sieht etwas anders, aber ähnlich aus:

Musik\A\$Interpret\$Album z.B. für Soundtracks und Sampler, hab ich nochmal nen eigenen Order also dann: Musik\Sampler\§Samplername...

Aber da ist ja eh Geschmackssache. Zur Wiedergabe benutze ich Foobar (http://www.foobar200.org), da habe ich rechts dann schöne meine Ordnerstruktur aufgeschlüsselt.

Außerdem kann man mit Foobar die ID3-Tags und den Dateinamen/Ordnerstruktur bearbeiten.

gruß klaus.


----------



## Flex (4. Mai 2008)

Hmm...

Media
  - Music
    - Interpret
      - Album
  - Comedy
  - Movies
  - Fun

Und die Struktur eben für alle Ordner.

Wiedergabe iTunes, aber eben mit manueller Dateiverwaltung.


----------



## schutzgeist (6. Mai 2008)

\Interpret\Album

benutz zZ WMP :suspekt: 
hab momentan keinen Nerv mich nach was anderem umzuschauen..
Davor hatte ich foobar2000.. dank zig Plug-Ins hat ich dann aber keine Lust das Ding so komplett wieder neu zu installieren (war ständig am rumzicken )


----------



## Sven Mintel (6. Mai 2008)

Ich sortiere da garnix
Ich haue alles auf eine Partition, den Rest übernimmt die WIN-Suchfunktion, etwaiges Ändern der Tags geht da auch bequem für meine Ansprüche(ich wüsste zumindest nicht, was da bequemer sein könnte :-()
Die Dateinamen interessieren meinen MP3-Player eh nicht...mich daher auch nicht.


----------



## Andreas Späth (6. Mai 2008)

Ich habe mich schon vor langem gegen Software zur Verwaltung entschieden.
Egal was ich probiert habe. iTunes, Musicmatch, Winamp Medialibrary oder sonstiges.... Ich empfand es immer als umständlich und weniger komfortabel als meine Ordnerstruktur.



Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:


> Ich sortiere da garnix
> Ich haue alles auf eine Partition, den Rest übernimmt die WIN-Suchfunktion, etwaiges Ändern der Tags geht da auch bequem für meine Ansprüche(ich wüsste zumindest nicht, was da bequemer sein könnte :-()



Wer Ordnung hällt ist nur zu Faul zum Suchen (lassen) 

Mal sone ganz private Frage: Wieviele MP3s hast du Sven?
Ich hab mitlerweile 95% meiner CDs als MP3 auf der externen (CD Player hat meine Stereoanlage schon lange keinen mehr, bzw der is net angeschlossen). Ich würde glaube ich, zusammen mit dem Betriebssystem, sterben wenn ich das alles "irgendwo auf der Partition" finden müsste 
Auserdem seh ich so oft noch andere Songs des Albums, oder sogar ganze Alben die ich vollkommen vergessen hatte.

Hach ja, seit ich meine CDs in einer Mühsamen woche MP3isiert (neues Wort, Dudenverlag anrufen?) habe ist die Musik auch abwechslungsreicher geworden. Nixmehr aufstehen und ewig ne bestimmte CD suchen


----------



## Sven Mintel (6. Mai 2008)

Keine Ahnung wieviele, ich muss aber gestehen, dass meine meisten cds noch als solches herumstehen und nicht "geplattet" :-( wurden.
Gerippt wird bei Bedarf direkt auf den Player, wenn ich daheim was hören will, dann leg ich ne cd ein, oder ne Platte auf...und in sentimentalen Augenblicken auch mal nen verstaubtes Tape aus den guten alten Zeiten :suspekt: 

Meist hör ich aber daheim eh Radio, meine CDs kenne ich ja schon alle 

Irgendwann hatte ich auch mal den Ansatz, alle meine Tonträger auf ne Platte zu Schaufeln, als ich dann aber nach 10LPs und 2 MCs durchgerechnet habe, wie lange das dauern wird, habe ich es sein lassen...meine CDs fand ich bei diesem Vorhaben weniger wichtig.


----------

